# It Pays to Persevere With Training



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd share my successful morning walk with Millie.

We walked over a very foggy Verulam Park which was lifting as time went on. We came across the usual Sunday morning football teams and Millie went straight for a ball that hit the back of the net . OH Crikey! I thought, please don't make me have to go and collect you. So I called her and she came straight back :whoo:

We then headed towards the lake and decided to walk on the foot path that divides the lake from the stream. I decided not to put her back on the lead as she'd been responding so well to everything. She kept to Heel and occasionally wandered away but didn't terrorise the ducks or swans. Then she gamboled ahead with a chocolate lab, right near a couple with a wibbley-wobbley toddler :baby: OH NO!, please don't knock the wibbley-wobbley toddler over, it really wont go down well!!!. So I called to Millie to WAIT!. She stopped dead and looked at me. Millie SIT! and she sat. She didn't move until I caught up with her :whoo::star:

How chuffed was I, perfect obedience  And the walk continued in that vane, with Millie listening and doing as she was asked, immediately.

This has helped me to know that Millie does understand what is asked of her and understand difficult commands. But tomorrows walk will probably be a complete shambles :devil: and she'll probably have selective hearing! and burst my proud balloon 

I'm sharing this with you, for anyone who is struggling with training. Just hang in there, it does pay off. 10 out of 10 to Millie


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW

Well done to you and Millie - that sounded like a huge test and she passed


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well done Millie. What a :star: you are.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow, that is very impressive! Well done to both of you!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. All I have to do is keep it up now


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done Julie and good girl Millie! All your hard work is starting to show. I love your description of the wibbly-wobbly toddler


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Yay mille - you is a star!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

What a good girl. You have every right to be proud. Long may it continue xx


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

What a good girl :-D

Kx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Julie I'm in awe! Well done! I so hope I can get that way with Nacho eventually. He is mostly an obedient little fella normally and I am one to expect great things - however to get him to wait and SIT when he's locked sights with something - especially a toddler has not happened to date! HE LOVES TODDLERS. Their parents don't love me!  He only wants to lick, shove and sit on their heads. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Julie - it actually takes a lot of eeffort to keep the training going when the results are not as quick as you would like...I still find it
quite frustrating... we are still having good days/bad days....
Well done lovely Millie- your mum is soooo proud of you - as well she might!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you teach us how you do it Julie?! 

Turi x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

S.Claire said:


> Ah Julie I'm in awe! Well done! I so hope I can get that way with Nacho eventually. He is mostly an obedient little fella normally and I am one to expect great things - however to get him to wait and SIT when he's locked sights with something - especially a toddler has not happened to date! HE LOVES TODDLERS. Their parents don't love me!  He only wants to lick, shove and sit on their heads. Is that too much to ask?


Haha Very amusing Claire


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Millie is a star, well done Julie for doing all the training. I had a really good training class today with Bess ... so nice when they do us proud, and it spurs us on to continue to make the effort.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> Can you teach us how you do it Julie?!
> 
> Turi x


Yes, remind me when you have your puppy and training starts. If I tell you now it will be a bit meaningless.


----------

